# On Your Night Stand?



## Annie (Jan 20, 2009)

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0300078153?ie=UTF8&tag=wwwviolentkicom&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=9325&creativeASIN=0300078153]Amazon.com: Seeing Like a State: How Certain Schemes to Improve the Human Condition Have Failed (The Institution for Social and Policy St): James C. Scott: Books[/ame]

Getting to it, page by page...


----------



## Epsilon Delta (Jan 20, 2009)

I have like 10000 books on my nightstand, because university blows. Here's some:

The Parliament of Man: The Past, Present, and Future of the United Nations by Paul Kennedy
Rules for the World: International Organizations in Global Politics by Barnett and Finnemore
Readings in Latin American Politics: Challenges to Democratization by Peter Kingstone
Esta Comedia No Es Divina by Eladio Jara Jimenez (this one's just for my leisure)


----------



## Annie (Jan 20, 2009)

Epsilon Delta said:


> I have like 10000 books on my nightstand, because university blows. Here's some:
> 
> The Parliament of Man: The Past, Present, and Future of the United Nations by Paul Kennedy
> Rules for the World: International Organizations in Global Politics by Barnett and Finnemore
> ...



10k? How many night stands do you have?  Perhaps the better question, how high is the ceiling in a student's room?


----------



## del (Jan 20, 2009)

Annie said:


> 10k? How many night stands do you have?  Perhaps the better question, how high is the ceiling in a student's room?



maybe they're really thin books. 

i'm reading d'este's  eisenhower: a soldier's life.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jan 20, 2009)

What else but Ann Coulter's Guilty ~ Liberal "Victims" and Their Assault on America.  Solid research, plenty of footnotes and...statistics!!! And I almost forgot -- her personality shines right through each page and loads of fun to read.


----------



## dilloduck (Jan 20, 2009)

PoliticalChic said:


> What else but Ann Coulter's Guilty ~ Liberal "Victims" and Their Assault on America.  Solid research, plenty of footnotes and...statistics!!! And I almost forgot -- her personality shines right through each page and loads of fun to read.



Is it a real skinny book ?


----------



## del (Jan 20, 2009)

dilloduck said:


> Is it a real skinny book ?



with a big adam's apple?


----------



## dilloduck (Jan 20, 2009)

del said:


> with a big adam's apple?



ok del, let's take this show on the road !


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jan 20, 2009)

dilloduck said:


> Is it a real skinny book ?



I don't know if it's skinny, but it definitely has legs...


----------



## dilloduck (Jan 20, 2009)

PoliticalChic said:


> I don't know if it's skinny, but it definitely has legs...



ok ok --point for you


----------



## Annie (Jan 20, 2009)

PoliticalChic said:


> What else but Ann Coulter's Guilty ~ Liberal "Victims" and Their Assault on America.  Solid research, plenty of footnotes and...statistics!!! And I almost forgot -- her personality shines right through each page and loads of fun to read.



Our politics may be simpatico, but how do you get through reading Coulter? I find her offensive in many ways, not the least as a female.


----------



## Epsilon Delta (Jan 20, 2009)

Annie said:


> 10k? How many night stands do you have?  Perhaps the better question, how high is the ceiling in a student's room?



Oh... well... I... keep them distributed... and... 20 piles of... uhh...

 You caught me... I don't really have 10,000 books on my nightstand. IT WAS A LIE!!!

OH THE SHAME...


THE HUMANITY....

I APOLOGIZE!!!!!


----------



## Modbert (Jan 20, 2009)

Outrage by Dick Morris and Eileen McGann 

Since I'm almost done with it, I already picked out my next book:

Dracula by Bram Stoker (Rereading it for the first time in three years.)


----------



## Anguille (Jan 20, 2009)

Gideon's Bible.


----------



## Modbert (Jan 20, 2009)

Anguille said:


> Gideon's Bible.



Rocky Raccoon is that you?!


----------



## del (Jan 20, 2009)

Anguille said:


> Gideon's Bible.



does rocky know?


----------



## del (Jan 20, 2009)

del said:


> does rocky know?



literally a day late.
damn


----------



## elvis (Jan 21, 2009)

Robert_Santurri said:


> Rocky Raccoon is that you?!



It's McGill. aka Lil aka Nancy.


----------



## elvis (Jan 21, 2009)

Annie said:


> Amazon.com: Seeing Like a State: How Certain Schemes to Improve the Human Condition Have Failed (The Institution for Social and Policy St): James C. Scott: Books
> 
> Getting to it, page by page...



The Communist Manifesto.  I lost a bet.  (fucking Obama!!)


----------



## Modbert (Jan 21, 2009)

del said:


> literally a day late.
> damn



Muahahaha


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jan 21, 2009)

Annie said:


> Our politics may be simpatico, but how do you get through reading Coulter? I find her offensive in many ways, not the least as a female.



Coulter has a way of spotlighting society problems, bringing new insights, and often running counter to the current political herd.  I happen to like her satirical and humorous take on things, as well as her careful documentation of her points. 

Since you probably haven't read her most recent book, let me give you an example of what I find brilliant about her writing.  In chapter 2, she gives a scathing review of single-motherhood's effect on society.  Did you know that once you remove children of single mothers from the stats, black and white crime are essentially equal.

If you can give me some examples of where she turned she off, I would love to see if I agree.


----------



## jillian (Jan 21, 2009)

PoliticalChic said:


> Coulter has a way of spotlighting society problems, bringing new insights, and often running counter to the current political herd.  I happen to like her satirical and humorous take on things, as well as her careful documentation of her points.
> 
> Since you probably haven't read her most recent book, let me give you an example of what I find brilliant about her writing.  In chapter 2, she gives a scathing review of single-motherhood's effect on society.  Did you know that once you remove children of single mothers from the stats, black and white crime are essentially equal.
> 
> If you can give me some examples of where she turned she off, I would love to see if I agree.



and why are there so many single mothers? the kids who are having the most kids are being taught abstinence only.

as for Coultergeist... nothing satirical and humorous about someone who says a presidential candidate should be killed in a terrorist attack because she disagrees with his politics.

see my sig line...she's an unhinged lunatic.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jan 21, 2009)

jillian said:


> and why are there so many single mothers? the kids who are having the most kids are being taught abstinence only.
> 
> as for Coultergeist... nothing satirical and humorous about someone who says a presidential candidate should be killed in a terrorist attack because she disagrees with his politics.
> 
> see my sig line...she's an unhinged lunatic.



Ah, Jillian -- the poster child for going off, excuse the expression, "half-cocked."  A pity that your irrational hate of the right prevents you from seeing the truth.  Now pay careful attention to the events as they unfolded and you may see the cleverness of Coulter's humor:

Bill Maher, that vile, hateful spokesman of the left, suggested that it would be a good thing if Vice-President Richard Cheney were to be killed, there was no disapproval from those of your ilk.  But when Our-Gal Ann used a gay slur with respect to "the two Americas -- children born in marriage and my other one" (refering to Edward's illegitimate child), all the libs fell on the floor and banged their little fists up and down.  So Ann said, with satire and tongue firmly in cheek, it would be best if next time she suggested Edward be killed. Get it?

Remember this?  _When Conservative pundit Ann Coulter insults Democrat John Edwards with a gay slur, the Chron has a hissy fit. When in the same week, Bush bashing pundit Bill Maher expresses regret that Vice President Cheney was not successfully assassinated, not a peep from our fair minded Chronicle writers._

SFGate: Blogs: The Ross Report : The liberals' equivalent of Ann Coulter?

So you see, Ms. Half-Informed, your "should be killed in a terrorist attack because she disagrees with his politics" was misplaced, and should be aimed at Maher.  But you wouldn't dare do that, as it might cost you some of your liberal creds. 

Let's review:

Coulter was not suggesting death to anyone.

She was merely, spotlighting that the gay slur was more important to those on your side of the aisle than the death of Cheney.

Apologise?


----------



## elvis (Jan 21, 2009)

PoliticalChic said:


> Ah, Jillian -- the poster child for going off, excuse the expression, "half-cocked."  A pity that your irrational hate of the right prevents you from seeing the truth.  Now pay careful attention to the events as they unfolded and you may see the cleverness of Coulter's humor:
> 
> Bill Maher, that vile, hateful spokesman of the left, suggested that it would be a good thing if Vice-President Richard Cheney were to be killed, there was no disapproval from those of your ilk.  But when Our-Gal Ann used a gay slur with respect to "the two Americas -- children born in marriage and my other one" (refering to Edward's illegitimate child), all the libs fell on the floor and banged their little fists up and down.  So Ann said, with satire and tongue firmly in cheek, it would be best if next time she suggested Edward be killed. Get it?
> 
> ...



I think Ann Coulter and Bill maher should hook up and have a dozen children.  
Think what that would produce.

It's like thinking about what Kurt Cobain's kid will turn out like.  (with courtney love)


----------



## michiganFats (Jan 22, 2009)

I've usually got something by David Brin or Tim Powers on my nightstand. I'm superstitious, I won't keep anything political on my nightstand, I don't want to get stupid through osmosis.


----------



## Xenophon (Feb 19, 2009)

Just finished 'The Colditz Story' by P.R.Ried. It was the true story of captured allied POWS trying and sometimes suceeding from escaping the Nazi's most guarded POW camp.

Colditz Castle






I just started two new books, 'Dreadnought' by Robert Massie, which covers the naval race between britain and germany that helped lead to the tragedy of the great war, and 'With all Dispatch' by Alexander kent, an historical fiction novel about a British officer serving from the American revolution through Waterloo, this particular novel is set in the 1790s right before revolutionary France went again to war with england. 

I'm also three quarters done rereading 'Return to Sodom and Gomorrah' by Charles pellegrino, one of the most brilliant men of our times. The book covers his attempts to find biblical locations through actual archaeology and includes many wondeful historical tidbits such as the activity of TH Lawrence in Iraq before the first world war.


----------



## elvis (Feb 19, 2009)

All Quiet on the Western Front

10/10


----------



## Xenophon (Feb 19, 2009)

I actually was going to pick that up last month, but bought Dreadnought first.


----------



## Sky Dancer (Feb 19, 2009)

I finished LEFT TO TELL, Discovering God amidst the Rwandan Holocaust by Immaculee Ilibagiza, and STRANGE PIECE OF PARADISE By Terri Jenz, which is the true story of a woman who survived being randomly attacked by a hatchet in a camp ground and lived to find and bring her killer to justice.

I'm reading a novel by Sarah Waters called THE NIGHT WATCH, about four people--including lesbians and gay men in Britain during three years 1941-1944.  The also wrote Fingersmith and Tipping the Velvet which have been made into major movies.


----------



## Andrew2382 (Feb 19, 2009)

wanna read a real funny book that men will enjoy

"Wife Training"

WIFE TRAINING Online Store

hysterical


----------



## PoliticalChic (Feb 19, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> All Quiet on the Western Front
> 
> 10/10



I agree.  I just finished reading it as well.  Makes me wonder if we have to go back in history to read good fiction.  It was a tough book to get through because it goes into great detail about the horror of war.  A coming of age book that may be appropriate for teenagers.


----------



## elvis (Feb 19, 2009)

PoliticalChic said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > All Quiet on the Western Front
> ...



well said.


----------



## AllieBaba (Feb 19, 2009)

Annie said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > What else but Ann Coulter's Guilty ~ Liberal "Victims" and Their Assault on America.  Solid research, plenty of footnotes and...statistics!!! And I almost forgot -- her personality shines right through each page and loads of fun to read.
> ...



People find the truth offensive. We're supposed to ignore the crimes of the left and pretend they don't happen. It's not PC and it's "offensive" when people hear the ugly truth.

I just finished "Treason" by Coulter. I didn't find her offensive at all, because I don't behave treasonously, or sympathize with those who do.


----------



## Shadow (Mar 17, 2009)

I read mostly guilty pleasure type books of all varieties,and I have two on my night stand right now.

The Mummy- Anne Rice.

Trouble In Paradise- Robert B Parker.


----------



## Peejay (Mar 18, 2009)

The Messiahs Handbook


----------



## Toro (Mar 18, 2009)

Black Swan.


----------



## Terry (Mar 18, 2009)

Green Eggs and Ham.  *Joking*  Last book I read was godless and slander.


----------



## Xenophon (Apr 12, 2009)

Xenophon said:


> Just finished 'The Colditz Story' by P.R.Ried. It was the true story of captured allied POWS trying and sometimes suceeding from escaping the Nazi's most guarded POW camp.
> 
> Colditz Castle
> 
> ...


As I have finished all of these now, I'm working on three other books:

A bridge too far by Cornelius Ryan, I loved the movie and am enjoying the book, as Airborne is a favorite subject of mine.

Battles of the Revolutionary War by WJ Wood, which includes a lot of really good character portraits of the people involved.

Great Battles of World War I by Anthony Livesey, which is a fine book for quick reference, and was given to me as a gift.


----------



## Burp (Apr 12, 2009)

Freakonomics (third time through it)

King Jame's Bible

Glock 19


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 12, 2009)

dilloduck said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > What else but Ann Coulter's Guilty ~ Liberal "Victims" and Their Assault on America.  Solid research, plenty of footnotes and...statistics!!! And I almost forgot -- her personality shines right through each page and loads of fun to read.
> ...



  I'm sure reading all of those footnotes is such a calming experience preparing you for sleepytime.


----------



## eots (Apr 12, 2009)

the book of hiram..by christopher knight..

unlocking the secretes of the hiram key

I would recomend it..if yer in to that kinnda stuff..


It started as a personal quest to unearth the origins of their order&#8217;s ancient rituals&#8212;but 14 years after they began their search, Freemasons Christopher Knight and Robert Lomas have discovered much more. The Book of Hiram brings their mission to an amazing close, as it painstakingly rebuilds the long-forgotten story contained in the scattered rites and ceremonies of Freemasonry and puts forth explosive evidence drawn from the latest archeological discoveries, the Bible, and early versions of Masonic rituals. What it reveals is &#8220;The Masonic Testament,&#8221;a parallel narrative to the Bible, with events that go unmentioned or unnoticed in those sacred pages&#8212;including a secret science of astronomy that they find encoded in the Bible. The study concludes with the startling revelation: that a lost science that changed the world before, could change it once again. 


The Book of Hiram: Freemasonry ... - Google Book Search


----------



## Kalam (Apr 12, 2009)

The Qur'an, The Bible, Aristotle's _Metaphysics_, a four-volume biography of Robert E. Lee, an empty bottle, orange peels, and an old butterfly knife.


----------



## Kalam (Apr 12, 2009)

AllieBaba said:


> I just finished "Treason" by Coulter.



The one where she jerks off to how awesome Sen. Joseph McCarthy was?


----------



## eots (Apr 12, 2009)

Kalam said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > I just finished "Treason" by Coulter.
> ...



lol,....your kidding........................right ?......she wouldint really do that...and write about it


----------



## Kalam (Apr 12, 2009)

eots said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> > AllieBaba said:
> ...



I was speaking metaphorically. 

_"The portrayal of Senator Joe McCarthy as a wild-eyed demagogue destroying innocent lives is sheer liberal hobgoblinism. Liberals weren't cowering in fear during the McCarthy era. They were systematically undermining the nation's ability to defend itself while waging a bellicose campaign of lies to blacken McCarthy's name. Everything you think you know about McCarthy is a hegemonic lie. Liberals denounced McCarthy because they were afraid of getting caught, so they fought back like animals to hide their own collaboration with a regime as evil as the Nazis."

...


"A half century later, when the only people who call themselves Communists are harmless cranks, it is difficult to grasp the importance of McCarthy's crusade. But there's a reason 'Communist' now sounds about as threatening as 'monarchist' -- and it's not because of intrepid New York Times editorials denouncing McCarthy and praising Harvard educated Soviet spies. McCarthy made it a disgrace to be a Communist. Domestic Communism could never recover."_​


----------



## PoliticalChic (Apr 12, 2009)

Kalam said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > I just finished "Treason" by Coulter.
> ...



I'm sure you think that you're being clever with the sexual reference, but Ms. Coulter has been able to document every claim she makes.

I suggest that you read _ In Denial: Historians, Communism and Espionage _ and _Venona: Decoding Soviet Espionage in America _ by Haynes and Klehr which verify Soviet infiltration of the U.S. government.  McCarthy was right.

Now you can apologize to Ms. Coulter.


----------



## Kalam (Apr 12, 2009)

PoliticalChic said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> > AllieBaba said:
> ...


McCarthy was a fascist demagogue. He exploited American tensions concerning the rise of the USSR as a nuclear power in the wake of WWII by leading the country and the government on an anti-Communist witch hunt. His lunacy damaged or destroyed the careers and reputations of many honest Americans whom he accused of Communism based on little or no evidence. He was a Nazi who treated all dissent as Communism and anti-Americanism, which is why I'm not surprised that Coulter buffs her banana over him regularly. 



PoliticalChic said:


> Now you can apologize to Ms. Coulter.


I'll consider apologizing to Coulter as soon as she publicly apologizes to Muslims and Jews for insulting Islam and Judaism.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Apr 12, 2009)

Kalam said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Kalam said:
> ...



Why don't you see if you can peddle that crap to those who lived under Communism or the relatives of the 100 million who died under Communism?  Be sure that you've read those two books I mentioned before you show your ignorance in another post.


----------



## Kalam (Apr 13, 2009)

PoliticalChic said:


> Why don't you see if you can peddle that crap to those who lived under Communism or the relatives of the 100 million who died under Communism?  Be sure that you've read those two books I mentioned before you show your ignorance in another post.


As victims of false accusations, corruption, and political witch hunts themselves, I don't doubt that many of those who lived under Stalin or Mao would agree with me concerning Senator McCarthy and his affinity for calumny. 

I'll pass on the books, thanks. McCarthy can't be vindicated by attempts at historical revisionism that push a political agenda at the expense of factual accuracy. 

I recommend this, written by a Pulitzer prize-winning historian:
A conspiracy so immense: the world ... - Google Book Search

On McCarthy apologism, he had this to say:
_"Fifty years have passed since the senator died of liver failure, at age 48. The fiercely negative judgments of those who lived through the McCarthy era are widely accepted today for good reason: they ring true. These judgments tell a cautionary tale, showing how a nation's legitimate concern for security in uncertain times can be turned into something partisan, repressive and cruel. McCarthy will continue to resonate on the fringes of the body politic because the conspiracy he championed -- the disloyalty of powerful elites -- goes back to the founding of our country and beyond. Redeem him? I can best respond by quoting the man himself, on another issue, near the end of his career. 'This,' muttered the flummoxed McCarthy as the Senate moved to condemn his behavior, 'is the most unheard-of thing I ever heard of.'"​_


----------



## driveby (Apr 13, 2009)

At a quick glance i thought this thread was about one night stands, carry on .....


----------



## PoliticalChic (Apr 13, 2009)

Kalam said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Why don't you see if you can peddle that crap to those who lived under Communism or the relatives of the 100 million who died under Communism?  Be sure that you've read those two books I mentioned before you show your ignorance in another post.
> ...



So let's review. Many high up in the government of the United States were actual agents of the Soviet Union. Others were propagandists for same.  Others were supporters, there were 75,000 CPUSA members by 1938, fund raisers, "fellow travelers".  This up to and including one of FDR's vice-presidents, Henry Wallace- who later ran as a 'progressive.'

"In an Oval Office conversation that took place in 1940, President Franklin Delano Roosevelt tried to persuade Congressman Martin Dies of Texas to call off his investigation of Communist subversion in the U.S. government."
FDR's patriot purge. (Cover Story History). - Free Online Library

Here is an item by Coulter:
"As for John Paton Davies, as a Foreign Service officer, he issued flagrantly pro-communist propaganda in his reports from China, insisting that the United States abandon our ally Chiang Kai-shek and work with the communists."

Also by Coulter:
"Arnold Beichman recently wrote a column attacking my latest book, "Treason"  which he at least admits he didn't read  claiming he has the "names of 'innocent lives' Mr. McCarthy ruined." I was excited to see it. I've been asking for just one innocent person ruined by Joe McCarthy for six weeks, but until now all I had gotten was wild speculation about my personal life."

As for the Venona Papers, which you refuse to investigate, they verify that the Communist infiltration of the government, and libs squealed like pigs that the Rosenbergs were innocent- until these papers were translated.

Barnard College actually has an endowed Alger Hiss (He was involved in the establishment of the United Nations both as a U.S. State Department and UN official. Hiss was accused of being a Soviet spy in 1948 and convicted of perjury in connection with this charge in 1950) Chair in history. 

The left, the America-haters, the ignorant, (pick where you belong) love to attack anyone who points out the evils of Communism, the 100 million killed by this evil, and, especially those who expose them.

And "McCarthy can't be vindicated"? Attack by Red-diaper babies is vindication.  

If one is known by his enemies, by those who oppose him, this bodes well for Tail-Gunner Joe.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Apr 13, 2009)

driveby said:


> At a quick glance i thought this thread was about one night stands, carry on .....



Feel free to start a new thread if you're so inclined.


----------



## Kalam (Apr 13, 2009)

PoliticalChic said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



You've mistaken me for a supporter of Stalinism and Soviet espionage. I'm not opposed to combating espionage, but political liberties need not be trampled upon in the process, and the effort to apprehend and eliminate subversion should not be used to punish "thoughtcrime" and to destroy those who simply disagree with one's views and tactics. The fact that McCarthy sought to fight against Soviet espionage is not what bothers me; it's his corrupt and fascistic tactics that I find troubling.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Apr 13, 2009)

Kalam said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Kalam said:
> ...



No, I haven't " mistaken me for a supporter of Stalinism," I've nailed you as an apologist of same.

You lefties try to obfuscate by attacking his motives, methods, personality- all peripheral to the point: he attacked those who try to make America, the "shining city on the hill," into a "workers paradise."

Study history, and feel the emotional impact of the quotes above.  

Name the people whose lives were ruined because they were not symathizers and supporters. That is why I gave the Davies example.

What are the terrible things McCarthy did, beside berate and verbally attack?

Thousands of Americans fell under the spell. Seeking 'Utopia' remains a major theme of liberals and Democrats today. 

George Santayana was sending you a message.  Wise up.


----------



## eots (Apr 13, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iM7MR5_v47w&feature=related]YouTube - Henry Rollins: A Love Letter To Ann Coulter[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Apr 27, 2009)

driveby said:


> At a quick glance i thought this thread was about one night stands, carry on .....







I finished The Gargoyle (by Andrew Davidson) and Party Of One: The Loners' Manifesto (by Anneli Rufus) recently.  Very different types of books but both were great and I would absolutely recommend them.

Now I'm halfway through Nature, Man and Woman (Alan Watts), have Tao Te Ching on hand for a quiet moment and a hold on Illusions: The Adventures of A Reluctant Messiah (Richard Bach).


----------



## elvis (May 4, 2009)

1984 by George Orwell.


----------



## Korimyr the Rat (May 4, 2009)

_Catch-22_, some random Star Trek novel, and a book about Christianity that my cousin really wants me to read.


----------



## AllieBaba (May 4, 2009)

Kalam said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Kalam said:
> ...



Islam doesn't deserve an apology. Every nasty thing that has been said of them as a group is justified by the fact that they refuse to take their own extremists into hand...something they have the power but no desire to accomplish.

And McCarthy was anything but a fascist. History has proved he was absolutely right. Not only that, but half of the liberals in existence today are essentially communists who are too lazy to be activists, and too cowardly to admit it.


----------



## AllieBaba (May 4, 2009)

Oh, and I'm reading Tom SAwyer right now.

When I can't find anything but crap at the bookstore, I resort to the classics.


----------



## xotoxi (May 4, 2009)

I just realized that if someone asked me if I have "one night stand", I would have to say yes.


----------



## Shogun (May 4, 2009)

This weekend I just picked up





Say what you will about his smarmy demeanor and conservative politics but this book is almost as entertaining to read as these forum threads.  The digs and jabs read a lot like the sparing around here.  Good stuff





Another for the bio section of my home library.  I look forward to reading about one of my favorite comedians from the perspective of someone who knows.

and 






This book pretty much proves my theory about how empty the beatnik scene was outside of Kerouac.  This isn't "art" so much as one more way to squeeze revenue from the cult of personality that sprung from On The Road.  The images are nothing i'd consider artistic outside of giving a clearer picture of the type of things that keep the Cult of Kerouac following along.  Jack's drawings is to art what Gregory Corso's writings were to poetry: only relevant because On The Road created the same kind of cultural sensation for 50's hipsters that killed Kurt Cobain in the 90s.


----------



## AllieBaba (May 4, 2009)

I have always found beatnikery to be boring and self-absorbed, at best.


----------



## Shogun (May 4, 2009)

You know, I think the real gem was always Jack's work.  I'll even include Ginsberg since he wrote one of my favorite poems (and that little Ferlinghetti trial)  but, by and large, i've never been impressed with most of the extended "beatnik" poets (rather, crooks and bums who saw poetry and lit as a meal ticket)  It's almost as if Jack was the last good American writer following Burroughs in that little tangent until Kesey came along.  It's pretty obvious why the rest of them had to continually name drop all the time.  I'd trade most of the beatnik hangers on for Charles Bukowski any day.


----------

